# Rhinestone Brush



## pamhughes (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi
I have searched high and low for a rhinestone brush but can't find anything ! I'm from Ireland and have looked in the UK without success.
Could anyone point me in the right direction or would be willing to post those Shur-line touch up pads and I could send payment by Paypal
I have found the rhinestones and sticky flock but I am baffled none of the sites sells the brushes :-( I wonder what they use?
Thanks in advance


----------



## pamhughes (Sep 7, 2011)

I just came across these, what size do you all use?
Do you think these would work?
http://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product/5022640003826%20liberon%20014420%20foam%20applicator%2025mm


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

this is the bigger version of what you are looking for. the foam brush won't work.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shur-Line17...d=1407262883&sr=8-54&keywords=Shur-line+brush


----------



## pamhughes (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks Shady Dog, I found this one, it is kind of hairy
Easy All Paints Detail Pad | Hamilton


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

That one should work too. It needs to be a fuzzy brush rather than a foam one. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.homebase.co.uk/en/homeba...llers-and-trays/homebase-paint-pad-set-521041


----------

